
Advertiser-friendly content guidelines - jacobr
https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/6162278?hl=en
======
jacobr
> Content that is considered "not advertiser-friendly" includes, but is not
> limited to:

> Controversial or sensitive subjects and events, including subjects related
> to war, political conflicts, natural disasters and tragedies, even if
> graphic imagery is not shown

------
Cypher
Hopefully we'll go back to a early era of free content creation.

